# Glass hermit crab shells.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Now you can buy glass shells that hermit crabs will move into and you can see what they look like.

www.glassshell.com


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's neat. I'd want the shell to be a super bright color instead of seeing his body.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Those already exist, as in plastic shells painted in bright colors, which are toxic to the crab btw, but a brightly colored glass shell would be a much safer way to get that look.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've seen glass shells before on youtube. Very interesting


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

after that i saw that video of the 10 mL tank...


----------

